# Attestation assedic



## Ayline (19 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

J’accueille 2 sœurs l’aînée va l’école CP et je l’aurai  plus à partir du 1 septembre et je continue à accueillir la petite sœur en périscolaire (école maternelle)

Comment ça se passe pour la rupture de contrat de la grande soeur? Est ce qu’il faut tous les documents Attestation Assedic solde de tout compte préavis certificat de travail? Ou que l’Attestation assedic ? 
Et l’indemnité de rupture et solde de tout compte ça sera avec le départ de la petite soeur ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Août 2022)

Bonsoir. 
Un contrat par enfant.  Donc au départ de chacun des enfants : indemnité de rupture, régularisation des congés payés, certificat de travail, solde de tout compte, attestation pôle emploi.


----------

